# RecipeDB - Knees Up Mother Brown



## bconnery (14/4/08)

Knees Up Mother Brown  Ale - English Brown  All Grain               1 Votes        Brewer's Notes Adapted from a screwtop recipe. Smooth and delicious brown ale. 'Nutty' as one sampler described it...   Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      3.7 kg Bairds Maris Otter Pale Ale Malt    0.35 kg TF Brown Malt    0.25 kg TF Crystal    0.1 kg TF Amber Malt    0.1 kg TF Pale Chocolate Malt       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      20 g Northdown (Pellet, 8.5AA%, 5mins)    15 g Green Bullet (Pellet, 13.5AA%, 60mins)    10 g Goldings, East Kent (Pellet, 5.0AA%, 5mins)       Yeast     11.5 ml Danstar - Nottingham         20L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.049 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.012 (calc)   Bitterness 31.7 IBU   Efficiency 70%   Alcohol 4.81%   Colour 37 EBC   Batch Size 20L     Fermentation   Primary 7 days   Conditioning 1 days


----------



## Screwtop (14/4/08)

RecipeDB said:


> This is the discussion topic for the recipe: Knees Up Mother Brown




I like your hop twist Ben, must try something similar in the next batch. Gotta say this beer develops well over 4 - 5 weeks. I love the colour, and nuttyness, and the typically English flavour profile. 

Enjoyed my Tickhill Brown with InCider yesterday. Fermented this last batch a bit warmer at 22 and the result was a slightly more fruity profile from the Nottingham, works well with all EKG hoping. Lightly carb'd and served about 10C very nice.


----------



## bconnery (14/4/08)

Screwtop said:


> I like your hop twist Ben, must try something similar in the next batch. Gotta say this beer develops well over 4 - 5 weeks. I love the colour, and nuttyness, and the typically English flavour profile.
> 
> Enjoyed my Tickhill Brown with InCider yesterday. Fermented this last batch a bit warmer at 22 and the result was a slightly more fruity profile from the Nottingham, works well with all EKG hoping. Lightly carb'd and served about 10C very nice.


It was one of those decisions made partially by reading and partially by what is in the freezer 
I made a few grain bill changes too, as I am always tinkering, but the general "vibe" is close to your recipe...
I think I will up the amber next time, but it could be a while before this rolls around again, The list is long...


----------

